# Odessa Barb experiences



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry, no experience with this particular barb but plenty of other barbs. They are very pretty but I could never find them locally.. I would get them in a heart beat.

Barbs this size do have a tendency to fin nip. A way to curtail this is to keep them in a pack of 6+. Make sure to keep them in a larger tank 29G+. And keep an eye out on the betta. Move it if necessary.


----------



## rmc (Dec 6, 2005)

I've never noticed them harassing other fish but the long finnage of a betta could prove to be too much temptation for just about any fish. Odessa barbs get to be a good size fish and they like swimming room so I would suggest a 36-inch tank as the minimum.

I have a terrible time trying to get a decent photo of them that shows their awesome color. If you see them in the LFS they may appear to be dull or washed out but trust me, they'll color up as soon as you get them in your tank and they feel comfortable.


----------



## Madhun67 (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks for the tips all.thanks for pics RMC!Yes they are gorgeous at the LFS tanks.And i do have betta imbellis/shortfin/ in there.
thanks guys,
Dave


----------



## Madhun67 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh well.Never mind.Sfter Googling ,they like 72F water,which is rather cold for my bettas.
Darn,ill have to find some other community fish now.Any other thoughts?
Dave


----------



## rmc (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, my tanks are usually 78-80 degrees f or warmer and I don't have any problems.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

odessa barbs are neat fish.
in a school of 6 or 8 they would look real nice.

i would keep the betta in a seperate tank. 

i never had any luck keeping a betta with any other fish.


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

*They will eat tender plants down to stubs*

I like them, but boy are they hard on tender plants. HC, baby tears - history in a few days. Good thing is that they eat algae too! So if you have larger, more hardy plants, they'll help keep them clean.

Here is a post with some pictures of mine.

Will


----------

